# Crate cab with v30s will sound good?



## jcbakz (Feb 18, 2011)

I have this cab manufactured in 1994. looks good but the speakers suck so I replaced the speakers with v30's.
what I would like to know is the type of wood that they used on this cab. I emailed crate and they dont know what wood was used.
here is theyre reply:

"Hi,

Thanks for writing. According to the serial number the GS-412RV was manufactured in March, 1994.

The speakers used in the cabinet were 50 watt, 16 ohm, Custom Celestion Speakers. While I cant see where each type of wood was used, to manufacture the cabinet, the woods used included, marinetech, particle board, sugar pine, and spruce.

All the Best"

if the cab was made to either of those woods can i expect that this can be comparable to those high end cabs?
its sounds good to me with v30's but I have not heard what marshalls, mesas, avatar cabs with v30's sounds in person which are made of birch wood, and there is no cab of those in a hundred miles.
thanks!


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a Crate Blue Voodoo with Vintage 30s as a spare cab that I let some friends use for their band, since we share a practice space. It sounds like shit, IMO. It's nothing like other V30 cabinets I've had, and it far more harsh and buzzy.

I really don't know about your cabinet.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 19, 2011)

I remember when the Blue Voodoo line came out. I tried them out back when, because Marty Friedman supposedly played them and I'm apparently gay for that guy.

Nonetheless, I have never liked the Blue Voodoo when compared to a Marshall. I've read other posts where people have exalted the Blue Voodoos, and I always think, WTF are they smoking? I remember I used to sit at Guitar Center and A/B them with Marshall, and I could never figure out what the hell Marty Friedman was thinking playing those instead of a Marshall. I'm not saying Marshall is the end-all-be-all of cabinets, but I think they're a lot better than Blue Voodoos.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 19, 2011)

jcbakz said:


> its sounds good to me with v30's!



If it sounds good to you, I say roll with it until you find something you like more.


----------



## SJT2 (Feb 20, 2011)

drgordonfreeman said:


> I remember when the Blue Voodoo line came out. I tried them out back when, because Marty Friedman supposedly played them and I'm apparently gay for that guy.
> 
> Nonetheless, I have never liked the Blue Voodoo when compared to a Marshall. I've read other posts where people have exalted the Blue Voodoos, and I always think, WTF are they smoking? I remember I used to sit at Guitar Center and A/B them with Marshall, and I could never figure out what the hell Marty Friedman was thinking playing those instead of a Marshall. I'm not saying Marshall is the end-all-be-all of cabinets, but I think they're a lot better than Blue Voodoos.


 
Keep in mind you're never playing the same amp as your heros in any guitar store. Most people that do this for a living also have the money to hot rod their amps. When it comes down to it you never REALLY know what mods were done, what tubes were used, what the bias is set to, what cab and speakers were used, what effects were used. Some people get great sounds out of terrible amps and all it takes is some extra money and a little work.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 20, 2011)

I've owned both the old carpeted crate/celestion with g12s50's (mine was a 412ss and your being an 412rv would make it have the greenback celestion/crate vintage speakers which were still 50watt but had smaller magnets and were only sold in crate amps rather than my actaul celestion 50's) and the blue doo doo with vintage 30's. The old one like you have was made out of crappy wood, Mostly particle board. Those cabs have a scooped sound to them and loose bass. The BV is made out of birch and has much tighter bass and great mids plus it weighs much more @ 106lbs. I see no difference between it and any of the high end named cabs besides asthetics and dimensions aka mesa/h&k/orange. Remember these were all built back when crate was still made in the USA along side of Ampeg at SLM. Once they started importing from china they totally sucked!


----------



## jcbakz (Feb 28, 2011)

MrMcSick said:


> I see no difference between it and any of the high end named cabs besides asthetics and dimensions aka mesa/h&k/orange.



thanks for you inputs there!
sorry for the 8 days late reply  been very busy at work.
so what your saying is there will be a very little to no difference if my cab made of crappy wood and particle board will be loaded with v30's?
there is this friend of mine tempting me to buy his avatar with v30's (dont know the exact model) but its a vintage model and I wonder if theres gonna be a huge difference compared to my crate with v30's.. I sure wish I can test his cab if distance is not a problem. must spend my money wisely coz my wife and I are having a baby soon   
need advice... thanks!


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 28, 2011)

There are more differences to cabinets than the speakers in them. The Crate BV cabs are nothing close to the quality and sound of Mesa and Orange cabinets, not to mention that Mesa use different speakers anyway. It's an alright cabinet, but personally I wouldn't give them the time of day if you're looking for a real high quality cabinet. They are on the top of the list for cheap beater cabinets though.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 1, 2011)

jcbakz said:


> thanks for you inputs there!
> sorry for the 8 days late reply  been very busy at work.
> so what your saying is there will be a very little to no difference if my cab made of crappy wood and particle board will be loaded with v30's?
> there is this friend of mine tempting me to buy his avatar with v30's (dont know the exact model) but its a vintage model and I wonder if theres gonna be a huge difference compared to my crate with v30's.. I sure wish I can test his cab if distance is not a problem. must spend my money wisely coz my wife and I are having a baby soon
> need advice... thanks!


 
There would def be a difference in your old particle board 412rs cab. 

I was stating that I don't think there is much of a dif between my blue voodoo 412 and those high end cabs. My BV is made of Birch, has Actual Celestion v30's and is wired with 14 guage wire stock. What is so different about this and a (high end) cab? 

I think the people that say these cabs suck because they are crates are about as cool as Vintage Gibson cork sniffer. To them its all about the name and heritage. Sure crate sucks ass now and were just mid grade gear then but the specs are of no difference, they were built by lazy fat americans in a union too so they should have the same build quality.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 1, 2011)

I say they suck because I own one and have placed it next to other mid-grade V30 cabinets for comparison. 

I really don't know where you pulled that "vintage Gibson cork sniffer" line from.


----------



## GibsonVGuy (Dec 20, 2011)

MrMcSick said:


> There would def be a difference in your old particle board 412rs cab.
> 
> I was stating that I don't think there is much of a dif between my blue voodoo 412 and those high end cabs. My BV is made of Birch, has Actual Celestion v30's and is wired with 14 guage wire stock. What is so different about this and a (high end) cab?
> 
> I think the people that say these cabs suck because they are crates are about as cool as Vintage Gibson cork sniffer. To them its all about the name and heritage. Sure crate sucks ass now and were just mid grade gear then but the specs are of no difference, they were built by lazy fat americans in a union too so they should have the same build quality.


 
Crate BV cabs are one of my favorites. It's probably the only thing Crate made worth a damn. People can have the name...I will take the tone.


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Dec 21, 2011)

GibsonVGuy said:


> Crate BV cabs are one of my favorites. It's probably the only thing Crate made worth a damn. People can have the name...I will take the tone.



I certainly agree with Gibson VGuy...I have had mine since 98 and they are equipped with V30's in them and are made out of Marine Birch (very heavy bastards to pick up by myself ) any amp head I've used on them always sounds killer...There is a night and day difference between these compared to any other Crate cabs..I had a regular set of crate cabs too for backup and they were cheesy so i got rid of them..


----------

